# Harkers DURAMITEX PLUS



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not sure but can this spray be used directly on the birds, to treat them for lice/mites? 

http://www.interpigeon.com/products/duramitex_plus_harkers_200ml.php

What about this one? 
http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/products-Versele-Laga-Orlux-Lice-Spray_HB6652.htm

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Sprays*

The first one you posted seems as though it is meant to be sprayed in an aviary or loft, not directly on your bird. It is free of pesticides, so it may be safe for that too. The second one you posted sounds more appropriate for spraying directly onto the birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Also offer your birds shower (sprinklers) and baths in the sunlight. They need it and it definitely keeps the lice and mites down.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Regular Showers*

Skyeking has a good point. Even something as simple as placing a pan in their cage or providing the occasional shower can keep the rate of mites and lice down.


----------

